# Interesting Interview w/ Steve Jobs - Apple



## pjk (Jan 23, 2008)

http://www.macrumors.com/2007/05/30/steve-jobs-interviewed-at-all-things-digital/

Some pretty stagering stats mentioned there. I predict that Apple will take over the computer industry (meaning run the majority) within the next 5 years.


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 23, 2008)

this is an ooold video... May30 2007 lol?
and yes, apple is doing pretty well right now, but I am not a big fan. I don't like that they have a small i-empire going on, and that once you buy 2 of their products you will end up buying 10 more, virtually becoming a slave to the brand. 
Heck, I just bought a Shuffle a few years ago, which I HAD to get iTunes for, which HAD to come with Quicktime. Already you can see my point.
I also hate their stupid commercials with Mac and PC. It's not clever, it's lame - why can they only promote themselves by insulting some other company? It's just not the way I would expect a decent company to operate.

oh and btw:
for Macs: http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=macs_cant
for iPhone: http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=iphone

Maddox knows what he's talking about


----------



## Stax (Jan 23, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> this is an ooold video... May30 2007 lol?
> and yes, apple is doing pretty well right now, but I am not a big fan. I don't like that they have a small i-empire going on, and that once you buy 2 of their products you will end up buying 10 more, virtually becoming a slave to the brand.
> Heck, I just bought a Shuffle a few years ago, which I HAD to get iTunes for, which HAD to come with Quicktime. Already you can see my point.
> I also hate their stupid commercials with Mac and PC. It's not clever, it's lame - why can they only promote themselves by insulting some other company? It's just not the way I would expect a decent company to operate.
> ...



ROFLMAO.... Fantastic!!!
That Maddox dude is my hero 

And indeed, buy a product from Apple and you are stuck to it.
Even there software is way to expensive!!
Don't like their arty-farty design macs, powerbook, i-pod stuff. Also overpriced


----------



## Dene (Jan 23, 2008)

> "I've had a Macintosh now for a total of 35 days, and I'm really excited to be part of the Mac community." Part of the Mac community? It's a computer, not a social movement, asshole!



Lol


----------



## hait2 (Jan 23, 2008)

the day mac becomes #1 OS is the day linux rises to the top

i've yet to see a product from apple that didn't come with a cheaper alternative with better features elsewhere on the market (yes i'm hanging bait here, don't take it )


----------



## tim (Jan 24, 2008)

This thread is full of hate.


----------



## pjk (Jan 24, 2008)

Tim, yeah it is.

Badmephisto:


> once you buy 2 of their products you will end up buying 10 more, virtually becoming a slave to the brand.


Isn't that your fault, not theirs? What do you want Apple to do to improve from that? I totally disagree with that statement.



> also hate their stupid commercials with Mac and PC. It's not clever, it's lame - why can they only promote themselves by insulting some other company?


I'd have to agree, I don't understand why they do that. However, it is working and is quite effective.

Stax:


> And indeed, buy a product from Apple and you are stuck to it.
> Even there software is way to expensive!!


Why are you stuck to it? And software being expensive, give me an example. Leopard is a heck of a lot of cheaper than both XP and Vista.


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 24, 2008)

pjk said:


> Badmephisto:
> 
> 
> > once you buy 2 of their products you will end up buying 10 more, virtually becoming a slave to the brand.
> ...



no its not my fault that they are trying to flood my computer with their i-disease. I bought a shuffle expecting a nice stylish small mp3 player, unaware that i was signing up for all the other products with it. What do i want them to do? How about open API's that would let people design programs that access the shuffle and can update/fill it? .
Yes, they are not going to get another iTunes user immediately, but they will gain my trust and respect as a customer, wanting me to return for more of their products. Instead, they now have a customer that is angry with the entire brand, boycotts their products, and cracked the iTunes player to stop asking me if i want to update it... yet AGAIN. I just want to put songs on my shuffle, god.

i don't know, to me it seems like they are walking the path that Real Player walked some years ago - trying to force their products on everyone and taking over the computer. The reason they are not bankrupt yet is because they are doing it reasonably well for now

Lastly I don't think this thread is full of hate  I like a good debate, and i have no hard feelings to anyone who disagrees with me or anything. We all have different experiences and opinions


----------



## Stax (Jan 24, 2008)

@PJK: if i want to buy an Iphone (which isn't possible in Belgium btw) than i'm obliged to change my cellphone provider (in Belgium it's illegal to sell a product that from a brand with another brand and only that brand.)
So Apple does not give me the choice of provider.

Prices in Belgium:
-Windows Vista Home Premium: 130€
-Leopard: 129€ (it's not a heck lot cheaper imo)

-Microsoft office for Mac: 139€
-Microsoft office home and student: 155€

Ok cheaper but not that much...
Let's talk hardware... Here in Belgium you can find Acer laptops with Intel core Duo with 2gig RAM for 499€... pc's even cheaper.. That's WITH windows vista basic.
The cheapest MAC (the mini) is 599 WITHOUT monitor...

For me Apple's hardware is way to expensive.
Their latest laptop (the thinnest in the world) doesn't even have a DVD-player. 

The Ipods are the most expensive MP3 players on the market.
There are alot of cheaper MP3-players and you don't have to use I-tunes.
Yet again you are stuck to apple's will.
And i don't like that


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jan 24, 2008)

Apple pwns. And most people think the apple-pc adds are amusing. Yes it is true that once you buy one you end up with a gazillion things 'i' related but is that such a bad thing? it's there. So use it. and Quicktime is useful.. And iTunes isn't that horrible. And i sound like a fanboy but that's not ENTIRELY true....


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 24, 2008)

Stqx... Don't get started with the Macbook Air. As a mac user, I think it's the dumbest idea ever. Even devoted mac fans on the internet are making fun of it. It's probably going to die out very soon. As for everything else, yes, macs are a little bit pricier, but you are getting a superior product. Also, for the iPhone being one brand only, look at Verizon in the US. They have a ton of phones that are Verizon only. Every carrier has phones that are specific to that provider. All I can say is that I love my macbook pro, and probably will never buy another computer that's not a mac.


----------



## Stax (Jan 24, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Stqx... Don't get started with the Macbook Air. As a mac user, I think it's the dumbest idea ever. Even devoted mac fans on the internet are making fun of it. It's probably going to die out very soon. As for everything else, yes, macs are a little bit pricier, but you are getting a superior product. Also, for the iPhone being one brand only, look at Verizon in the US. They have a ton of phones that are Verizon only. Every carrier has phones that are specific to that provider. All I can say is that I love my macbook pro, and probably will never buy another computer that's not a mac.



IN Belgium every phone works on every network.
And the fact that Apple will not make a compromice for Belgium says enough.
Ohw and would you please explain what you mean with 'superior product'?

I hardly think that the Apple hardware is any better than an normal pc...


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 24, 2008)

Well the hardware isn't any better, because it's not made by Apple. They use Intel processors, not PPC. But, I have the NVIDIA Geforce 8600, 2 GB ram, 2.2 core 2 duo, and a bunch of other features. You are also getting Mac OS and the easy ability to use it. There are ways to put Mac OS on a PC, but it's almost impossible. As for the phone thing, that's a reason why the iPhone isn't available in belgium then. In other countries, phone's don't have to work on every network. I mean, Verizon phones don't even have SIM cards, so there's no way around it. With t-mobile and At&t though, if you just unlock the phone, they are interchangeable. Apparently Apple didn't think that Belgium was a big enough market to really influence their decision.


----------



## Dene (Jan 24, 2008)

You have to remember though, that in America you use a completely different network to the rest of the world (same with Japan). I could text anywhere in the world right now, except for Japan or America because of it. iPhone is currently only available in a few countries other than America just because it would be costly to try to sell it in smalled countries where it would not make a huge profit >_> (at least, that's what I think). As for macs, the problem that I have, is that they are effectively advertising "Macs, for morons". So, if I get a mac, people would think I was computer illiterate...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 25, 2008)

Come on! I'm a very Windows-guy, having favored it because, being a standard, it ran stuff I couldn't do on a Mac (CubeExplorer, anyone?), even if Mac has some good products and has a lot of native support for programming.
I have a friend who is devoted to Macs, and I argue against him (of the 5 of us, he like Macs, one uses only Linux, one doesn't seem to care, and two of us only have Windows because it works at all).

The Air, I noted, is insane (the Matyas Kuti of computers!). It performs better than my current laptop in every aspect, is really thin, and can _still_ runs Linux and Windows! 
It, like, does everything! My next computer was going to be a Mac (though how long it will take for me to acquire one is another issue...), and if the Air turns out not to have major flaws, I _so_ want one!


EDIT:
Oh, did I mention that Microsoft did a pretty good job of preventing me from backing up my laptop data (and thus making me constantly worry about it), and then Apple came out with Time Capsule?
Wow, they know what they're doing at Apple!


----------



## hait2 (Jan 25, 2008)

@masterofthebass
please don't differentiate mac and pc. a mac is a pc.

@lucas
if you don't mind your laptop being half an inch thicker, you may wanna look into xps m1330. that half an inch you give up gives you
-significantly lower price
-replaceable battery (this is actually the main reason im not getting MBA, i'd like to hotswap batteries on long flights, thanks)
-faster processor
-larger, better, faster hdd (pata? come on apple. sata's pretty much the standard now)
-more ram
-dedicated video card
-yum yum optical drive

the *only* thing mba has going for it is its thickness. it's absolutely NOT the lighest, smallest, most portable, cheapest, and certainly not even close to delivering the best performance. i guess if thickness is worth that much to you..


----------



## amateurguy (Feb 6, 2008)

I use both Windows and Mac and it all depends on what you would like to use your computers for.

Sure I don't think an MacBook Air would fair fine, but frankly speaking, no matter how expensive a MacBook Pro is, it's still a very very very VERY powerful notebook to have around. At points, it sometimes beats the performance of my PC. And Macs have a more laid-back approach to their software with a lot more functionality, I guess, compared to Windows. 

If you want a computer that's efficient, convenient and aesthetically pleasing, get a Mac. But if you want a computer that's hard-core, straightforward, computer-game-friendly (not to mention an OS that many of you should be very very used to), go get a PC.

One man's computer is another man's scrap metal.


----------



## hait2 (Feb 7, 2008)

im slowly gonna go crazy from people talking like macs and pc's are different things. just like a benz and a car are 2 different things right? ...


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 7, 2008)

its just a way to refer to them what are you going to call them instead...

Macs and "Computers that run the Windows XP/Vista Operating System" ?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 7, 2008)

Macs and "IBM compatible PC's" used to be really different, but lately Macs have simply become pc's if you look at it from the hardware side.

The only real difference's are BIOS vs (U)EFI and the fact that Apple limits it's OS to only run on a Mac, not on every PC.


----------



## hait2 (Feb 8, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> its just a way to refer to them what are you going to call them instead...
> 
> Macs and "Computers that run the Windows XP/Vista Operating System" ?



A PC is a personal computer. Is your mac a personal computer? Seriously now.
what do you call my laptop that dual boots a *nix system and windoze? A PMac?


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 8, 2008)

hait2 said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > its just a way to refer to them what are you going to call them instead...
> ...



Hey thats a good idea! I like PMac


----------

